# Oil blew out of dip stick



## fireside34 (Jul 16, 2010)

I made a U turn and got on it pulled up to the traffic light car was smoking. Looked under the hood and oil was all over the bottom side of the hood. 
My car has a Magna Supercharger is there a PCV valve that could be clogged?
Does any one have any suggestions why this would happen?
Also when I got home the car was smoking out of the exhaust , but the smoke went away.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Check your PCV hose and make sure it is not kinked or collapsed. I had a similar problem with my wifes explorer and come to find out the pcv hose was kinked. In my situation oil started leaking out of the valve cover gaskets from the buildup of pressure.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Very common for DSMs to have bad PCVs and they tent to actually shot the dipstick out


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

fireside34 said:


> I made a U turn and got on it pulled up to the traffic light car was smoking. Looked under the hood and oil was all over the bottom side of the hood.
> My car has a Magna Supercharger is there a PCV valve that could be clogged?
> Does any one have any suggestions why this would happen?
> Also when I got home the car was smoking, but the smoke went away.


Make sure that your hoses are ran exactly as the MagnaCharger instructions show. Then add a breather to your valve cover. That's what I did to prevent my dipstick from blowing out... AGAIN! I'm running 8 PSI on my set up.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

+1 on the crankcase breather. Too much crankcase pressure.


----------



## fireside34 (Jul 16, 2010)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Make sure that your hoses are ran exactly as the MagnaCharger instructions show. Then add a breather to your valve cover. That's what I did to prevent my dipstick from blowing out... AGAIN! I'm running 8 PSI on my set up.


Thanks for the info. I think I have another problem. The car has been smoking (white smoke almost like it is cold.) I drove the car on the highway for about twenty miles today. I parked the car left it running got out and the smoke was still there. 
When I got home pulled in the drive way and the smoke is gone. I am thinking it may be a head gasket, but there is no water in the oil and the car is still running fine.....what do you think?


----------



## EN3DVED (Oct 14, 2010)

You might have blown the head gasket or burning oil. Usually if your burning oil its a darker color but it can burn white sometimes. One other way to get white smoke is burning anti-freeze. This can happen from a blown head gasket not sealing the passages correctly. What does the exhaust smell like? If it smells like burning oil, then maybe oil leak. If it smells sweet then maybe anti-freeze. My isn't charged but high compression. Sometimes when the motor is cold and I don't let it fully warm up and wrap the pedal hard or get on it quickly it will blow the dipstick off. Excessive pressure and blow by from not fully expanded piston rings. Happens sometimes. Hope it helps


----------

